

This Apple Commercial Was Too Self-Congratulatory To Run - sparshgupta
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/10/this-apple-commercial-was-too-self-congratulatory-to-run/

======
twoodfin
I thought that was great. Their excitement turned out to be well-deserved.

Frankly, it's not half as self-congratulatory as the typical Apple new product
videos today[1], with Jony Ive and Bob Mansfield tossing around the "genuinely
new", "whole new world of design", "very best", "extraordinary" superlatives.

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Neff9scaCCI>

~~~
michaelcampbell
And coupled with the fact that in 1984 the Mac WAS all those things, unlike
today.

------
mindstab
The part where Mike Murray talks about it shifting the balance of power from
"Companies running people to hopefully people running companies" is ironic
considering how Jobs ran Apple once he got back.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
While I agree with you, the Mac (also the Amiga, and in a broader sense, the
personal computer) enabled a lot of new professions too: graphical designers,
video producers, photographers, musicians, anyone relying on CAD (engineers,
architects), etc. Suddenly, all those people had a powerful tool to work with
at a more affordable price. I believe that's what Murray was referring to, and
I would say they were successful at that.

------
emehrkay
Frox is clearly what apple tv will be (the remote situation)

~~~
twoodfin
I don't think so. You'll notice that at the 1:30 mark he's switched from using
the remote to the mouse. The pointer/cursor interface, even 20 years later,
just doesn't work well when you're aiming at a screen occupying a (relatively)
smallish span of your field of vision from 8-20 feet away, potentially at an
angle.

My guess is that speech removes the need for typing, and everything else is
via a one button remote with a whole host of gesture "smarts". Imagine
flicking your wrist up to scroll and you'll have the idea.

~~~
sparshgupta
Another issue I see with my LG TV with similar smart remote
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4sysDhtezk>) is that I can use it to toggle
on big interfaces, but when it comes to checking emails / playing music with
smallish interface buttons, getting the remote to point exactly where I want
from a distance is a challenge. Ofcourse I want to cover the complete 42" TV
screen within 2-4" motion from my remote from 7-10feet away

------
tambourine_man
A bad title for two great videos

